# The Dealership channel 4 8am



## slineclean

I see a new series is starting tonight about a car dealer in Essex car dealership , lets see how the buggers see us ! fingers crossed for a few customers pulling the wool over their eyes instead :devil:


----------



## Derekh929

Should be good


----------



## Exotica

I bet it's like watching TOWIE in a dealership , I couldn't stomach that ! Will be watching .


----------



## Turkleton

Just realised that lad was wearing UGG boots :lol:
What is wrong with society?


----------



## Naddy37

Turkleton said:


> Just realised that lad was wearing UGG boots :lol:
> What is wrong with society?


It's Essex innit....


----------



## AaronGTi

The young boy's socks :lol:


----------



## suspal

Typical pressuring sales techniques


----------



## Dannbodge

Just watched it.
Was a pretty good program and I'll watch next weeks too.


----------



## Hercs74

I watched.. Or rather started.. 5 mins in and I was insulted. Are people really that thick to listen to their twaddle...!!! 

If the salesman spoke to me like that I'd 👊 ➡💡 out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Watched it too, that young lad with the braces who was a salesman - he looked about 12 wearing his Dads suit!! :lol:


----------



## dcj

:doublesho at the bloke wanting the range rover,still owes nearly £19k on his current car.


----------



## Hercs74

dcj said:


> :doublesho at the bloke wanting the range rover,still owes nearly £19k on his current car.


That's what I mean.. Didn't know how much he was paying back or what the interest rate was.. DIV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

dcj said:


> :doublesho at the bloke wanting the range rover,still owes nearly £19k on his current car.


Plus the £3,500 to insure it.


----------



## Hercs74

Did the brainless numpty buy the range rover ..???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazjs

Hercs74 said:


> Did the brainless numpty buy the range rover ..???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think it was onl the insurance that put him off :lol:


----------



## Hercs74

So he was happy to owe the almost £19k then spend the £21k on the range rover..??? It was the £3.5k that put him off... I say no more..!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Hercs74 said:


> That's what I mean.. Didn't know how much he was paying back or what the interest rate was.. DIV
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have just answered your own question:thumb:


----------



## Gazjs

Hercs74 said:


> So he was happy to owe the almost £19k then spend the £21k on the range rover..??? It was the £3.5k that put him off... I say no more..!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup :lol:

Some people have no idea. Wasn't the only reason he wanted the Range Rover anyway so that people would think he was better off than with his Nissan :lol:


----------



## Hercs74

Gazjs said:


> Yup :lol:
> 
> Some people have no idea. Wasn't the only reason he wanted the Range Rover anyway so that people would think he was better off than with his Nissan :lol:


I rest my case. So glad I turned over after the first 5 mins

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Roll on next week.....:lol:


----------



## Exotica

That idiot with the Nissan. Before thinking of buying surely you would found out how much you owe if financed and secondly the insurance costs of the new vehicle. What a time waster !


----------



## dcj

“loans people wouldn't lend to people if they didn't think they could afford to pay it back” How gullible was that bloke?:lol:


----------



## craigeh123

they all spoke like idiots to their customers


----------



## Stufat

There's nuffing wrong wiv speaking proper Essex innit


----------



## gordonpuk

I know I'm Welsh, but at times I had no idea what that "salesman" was saying,
I could see his lips move but I'm damn sure english didn't come out.


----------



## gordonpuk

I would never deal with a bunch of 'Diamond geezers" like that
I'm not saying that an upper class accent would make the sale any better but
it would inspire more confidance.
I half expected him to run round doing a Pearly King jig singing my old mans a dustman.


----------



## PugIain

The guy that wanted the Range Rover, WHAT A ****.


----------



## Buckweed

The family that got sucked into buying the blue mini!!!:wall: Your not telling me that they are really hard to find...why didn't they just walk away? Fools...paid £400 more than they wanted to!


----------



## Gazjs

Buckweed said:


> The family that got sucked into buying the blue mini!!!:wall: Your not telling me that they are really hard to find...why didn't they just walk away? Fools...paid £400 more than they wanted to!


This!

I felt the salesperson used the young girl to pressure the sale. If you think about it, he actually done very well, quite clever.


----------



## m1pui

I felt the Dad of the Mini girl was just trying to play hardball. If they genuinely knew they could've gotten the deal elsewhere, why wouldn't he just walk away, regardless of what mum and daughter were saying. It's a Mini, so hardly a rare thing.

And during their introduction, it was said that the girl had saved £4.5k cash before the part-ex came into play, which he wanted £2800 for originally so it wasn't a case of the salesman making the girl spend above her means. I don't think we saw the Clio either, so it's entirely possible that it was a shed and he's offered her above value as part-ex, even though it was still under Dads valuation.

Perhaps the dealer didn't really make a loss on the car, but he wouldn't have been making a vast profit. I imagine a lot of Dad's steadfastness was down to not wanting to look like a mug on camera.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Did that woman really want that white Seat and what an idiot that Mothercare assistant manager was. Did he actually think him owning a RR Sport would make him a better person??? The knob in his Uggs.


----------



## m1pui

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Did that woman really want that white Seat and what an idiot that Mothercare assistant manager was. Did he actually think him owning a RR Sport would make him a better person??? The knob in his Uggs.


I was waiting and hoping for RR guy to introduce the girl as his partner/fiancé! Would've been the funniest part of the programme :lol:


----------



## CzechRich

Was quite funny to watch. Wouldnt deal with them myself, quite unpleasant to deal with, I just like to know what they will offer me for mine, how much is theirs, price to chance, none of this 'what have we got to do to do a deal' rubbish.

Its a bit rich calling it a 'dealership', its a scabby used car pitch in Essex! 

Dealerships are all glass, leather sofas, wifi and coffee...


----------



## james_19742000

The place and the people reminded me of the early car supermarket type places that started popping up in the 90's, and being honest, it showed me everything thing that makes me glad that I do go and buy my cars from a nice dealership with flashy window, nice lighting on the cars, and nice dolly bird behind the service counter etc etc or I buy private and thats it, got to be honest I would rather pay that little bit extra and go to a nice flashy showroom than this show or **** on telly last night, as for Essex, well, the Mr RR said it all!!!


----------



## Hondafan1

*Dealership*

I watched and couldn't stop laughing, people really are that gullible and the patter off the salesmen has never changed since the last time i bought a car at a dealers - over 10yrs ago. The dad of the girl who bought the mini tried to show a bit of front but ended up looking weak and totally lost control of the deal. Although the salesman was a geezer, hats off to him for using the young girl and the mum to strengthen his patter :driver:


----------



## Hondafan1

*Dealership*

And as for the young lad who was wearing Herman Munster's old suit, bless him. He was like a fish out of water and i nearly wet myself with laughter when he swallowed the contents of the tea bag, top lad. Game for a laugh but what future he has ?????


----------



## Rundie

I was amazed at the way all the customers thought they were superb at getting a deal, most had little or no idea of the real value of the car they were looking at, hadn't done any homework on them. 
Getting a good deal is about putting in a low but 'reasonable' offer not offering 50% of the screen price, all this does is show the salesman that you haven't got a clue what you're doing !! That bloke with his daughter, it was embarassing as he was trying to screw every last thing out of them just to prove to himself and them that he's looking after his daughter.


----------



## Hondafan1

I agree that it was embarrassing but funny that he thought he was screwing them but in return he got majorly screwed.


----------



## Rundie

Hondafan1 said:


> I agree that it was embarrassing but funny that he thought he was screwing them but in return he got majorly screwed.


Bet he wasn't too chuffed watching it back with the sales guy in total control and laughing each time he left them for a chat :thumb:


----------



## svended

Watching it at work now. That young nerdy guy is cringe worthy watching and listening to him. I hope he does well, but seeing him at a second hand dealership like that he just looks awkward and like a fish out of water.


----------



## T.D.K

svended said:


> Watching it at work now. That young nerdy guy is cringe worthy watching and listening to him. I hope he does well, but seeing him at a second hand dealership like that he just looks awkward and like a fish out of water.


Not to mention those socks - WOW!


----------



## R7KY D

I know where my next car isn't coming from 

If that's was my business and I let those cameras in , I'd be adding up my assests right now to see if I had enough for retirement , imo the documentary has made all of them look like ****y arrogant idiots . 

The damage has been done


----------



## Naddy37

I couldn't understand why each time the salesmen had to run to the boss to seek his approval for the sale.

The times I've brought a car, the salesman has sealed the deal without consulting the Manager for his approval.


----------



## craigeh123

The young lad was just work experience, he even said he wanted to be a writer near the end . The place was pretty much the average perception of a used car lot and pretty much hammered home the stereotype!


----------



## m1pui

neilos said:


> I couldn't understand why each time the salesmen had to run to the boss to seek his approval for the sale.
> 
> The times I've brought a car, the salesman has sealed the deal without consulting the Manager for his approval.


I partly think that saying that he did to the customer probably made them feel he was doing everything to get the best deal, but it looked like the manager was the one who did the finance calculations so he had to go back and forth him to get the payment breakdowns as the numbers in the deals changed.

I remember watching one on Bravo years ago (The King Of Cars) and it was a similar set up. Salesman talked the deal but they all had to go to, what I'd describe as, the finance manager who did all the payment plans as well as having the cost to them figures for every car for sale so they knew whether the deal was reasonable to the garage too.

They said at the beginning that the salesmen don't work of commission, purely on the sale of the car, so you might interpret it would be more in their interest to simple sell a car than sell a car for profit to the garage if they had final say in the prices.


----------



## CzechRich

Its pretty cringeworthy watching it isnt it? 

I feel for the junior sales guy, they are after his 'scalp' and pushing him out, think he gets sacked in next weeks episode.

I agree he's not getting people back in the office and sat down, but the 'what have I got to do to get your business today' line is cringeworthy! There is no need for that, just show the customer the figures, look at the car docs, work out a part exchange figure, price to change etc. For god sake also allow him some discount he can give, 5 or 10%, so he doesnt have to keep running back to 'daddy' his manager. Bring the Manager in if the customer wants more.

The Lithiuanian couple buying the 1 series BMW, that must have been dramatised for TV, I dont know any sales person who would waste 3 hours with one customer. Just show them the figures, if they dont like it get lost, move on to the next punter.


----------



## Naddy37

Just watched it on catchup.

Those 3 Essex bints. "if you live in Devon, then you live in a field" :lol:


----------



## Jammy J

Essex innit


----------



## uruk hai

neilos said:


> Just watched it on catchup.
> 
> Those 3 Essex bints. "if you live in Devon, then you live in a field" :lol:


I watched it and that made me laugh, I laughed even more when they took it in turns to try and secure finance on the "Merc" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37

uruk hai said:


> I watched it and that made me laugh, I laughed even more when they took it in turns to try and secure finance on the "Merc" :lol::lol::lol:


Haha, the one that got accepted already had finance out on a car as well.


----------



## Gleammachine

Got to love the Essex haters :lol: I doubt any of you have ever been to Essex, you'll soon realise we don't all actually drive Capri's, talk all cor blimey guv, and well for the Ugg boots.... Standard footwear I'm afraid.

The above aside, I actually find the programme quite entertaining, the top salesman is quite likeable.
I wouldnt buy a car from them though, but I have been in most of the big dealerships in Essex and the salesman are far from endearing.


----------



## Naddy37

Gleammachine said:


> Got to love the Essex haters :lol:


 I don't hate Essex. My mother comes from Essex. Which makes me, errr, half Essex..... Plus the border, god, sounds like another country....:lol: is only about 5 miles down the road from me, as well as Hertfordshire, Bedfordshire, Cambridge****e, sorry, Cambridgeshire.

I'm sure they picked those 3 women, just because they scream the stereotypical Essex woman.

I notice from their website, that Scott isn't on there. He's obviously left.


----------



## Kiashuma

Gleammachine said:


> Got to love the Essex haters :lol: I doubt any of you have ever been to Essex
> 
> Worked in Basildon for a month, loved it lots of good motors :thumb:
> 
> Thinking back it was Laindon I worked stayed in Basildon, even had a night out in "baz vegas" :lol:


----------



## james_19742000

neilos said:


> Just watched it on catchup.
> 
> Those 3 Essex bints. "if you live in Devon, then you live in a field" :lol:


Silly cows!

I live in Devon and apparently we dont need 'Mercs' as we live in fields or something, but, are people in Essex really that shallow (I know not everyone would be, but is this 'stereo-typical' image actually true??), those 3 girls made me laugh though how the one buying the car said about her sisters, one uses her 'assests' to get what she wants and the other uses her brain, yet the one using the assets gets refused, the one with the 'brains' gets accepted for finance for her sister!!!!

Just found this particular episode really daft, as for the salesmans sales line the get your business today line, just pathetic!!!


----------



## Ryanjdover

I've bought two cars from those lot. One great and the other an absolute lemon.... Utter scumbags...never again.


----------



## Stufat

Who sold you the motors Ryan?? I'm guessing not Scott!!

How's little un btw


----------



## Ryanjdover

Stufat said:


> Who sold you the motors Ryan?? I'm guessing not Scott!!
> 
> How's little un btw


James did. In all fairness he's decent enough. Just management are pricks.

Kid is fine mate. Hope your brood are all well!


----------



## T.D.K

Loving this programme - really entertaining.

Feel bad for the new sales guy, he just seems to be having a run of bad luck, not to mention some really tough customers. 

He has the patience of a saint, if I was getting told off by my boss that much and that harshly, I'd be out the door and he would have coffee all down his shirt.


----------



## GarveyVW

The couple who were there for 3 hours and had the stare off, very strange. And he broke it down into weekly payments and they went for it!! And the 3 Essex girls with the thing about Mercs, why? The girl obviously cannot afford to pay for it so her sister bails her out. Could be a massive mistake. Found the whole show cringeworthy but I will be watching the next episode!!


----------



## CzechRich

Those 3 Essex girls were a bit ignorant about Devon. Like Americans who dont know where Europe is!!

As for the Merc, those nasty little CLCs aren't proper Mercs, based on the previous gen C class


----------



## DJ X-Ray

That scott geezer ain't cut for that game


----------



## Fiesta-125

Just reminded me of this!


----------



## [email protected]

I got it on record


----------



## slineclean

Grandad made me laugh booting that merc :lol::lol:


----------



## khurum6392

Ive been watching it since it started a couple of weeks ago 200 swirly cars lol


----------



## Fiesta-125

slineclean said:


> Grandad made me laugh booting that merc :lol::lol:


He was too pushy and got frustrated when they wouldn't so a deal there and then. Not good salesmen.


----------



## Porkypig

DJ X-Ray said:


> That scott geezer ain't cut for that game


Yes, he lacks a degree of personality and approachability one thinks. I couldn't decide whether he was going to cry or jump over the desk and lamp the 2 fellas looking that Rangie!! :lol::lol::doublesho


----------



## GarveyVW

Would never want to be a car salesmen after seeing this program. I know that they have targets to meet but watching them was like a hunter watching its prey.


----------



## CzechRich

I know what its like, I've been there. Sometimes you get loads of people keen to deal and its easy to sell to them.
Sometimes you seem to get lots of people who wont commit, some do comeback, but only a few. Sometimes its just the stock, if you have the wrong cars, at the wrong prices, and management wont discount, you just cant sell.
Felt sorry for Scott, they wouldnt give him the flexibility to do his own deals, and he just got so desperate to sell it was showing and that then scares customers away.


----------



## justina3

cracking tv show something different to watch from rubbish brain drain soaps


----------



## craigeh123

id get massively pissed of with the pushyness of them . if i want to deal id deal pushing would make me look elsewhere


----------



## slineclean

not in the tv guide for tonight so think its finished :tumbleweed:


----------



## Ryanjdover

slineclean said:


> not in the tv guide for tonight so think its finished :tumbleweed:


Think it was a three parter only.


----------

